# Walther P99c, I like it, But?



## sigbear (Mar 24, 2007)

I bought a P99c about a month ago and like the gun just fine, however, when I break it down to clean it, I just can't help notice how fragile the gun looks compared to my 2 sigs. 
I'm talking about inside the polymer frame, the little tiny springs, the ramp etc.
This is my 1st polymer gun, I know that the glock is a pretty reliable and rugged gun, are the internal frame components beefier or similar to the P99.

Sigbear


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The recoil spring on the Glock 26 is almost identical to the one in the Walther - The insides are also similiar enough. Do not worry. Don't throw the frame down on the ground and jump on it without a mag in the thing and the slide on the frame, but otherwise, it is durable enough.


----------

